# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  سوال درباره ی رشته داروسازی تعهدی

## Mehdidb

سلام دوستان... من تحقیق کردم درباره ی این رشته اما بازم کاملا متوجه نشدم...تعهدی یعنی تو طول زمان تعهدت استخدام دولت هستی و دولت ی مکان واسه کارت فراهم میکنه و بهت حقوق میده؟ یا اینکه یعنی یعنی صرفا تو محدوده ی تعیین شده باید کار کنی و وظیفه پیدا کردن شغل یا مثلا احداث داروخانه با خودمونه؟

----------


## mohammadreza13

درود
پیرو صحبت دوستمون، تعهدی کسی خبر داره تا چه رتبه ای بر میداه مناطق مختلف بگین

----------


## Mehdidb

up

----------


## arash9

نمونه کارنامه های قبولی سایت گزینه
دو که نوشته مثلا داروسازی روزانه ،
شامل تعهدی هم میشه؟ 
مثلا وقتی بزنی رتبه ۱۵۰۰ بهت داروسازی های روزانه 
رو نشون بده ممکنه این کارنامه روزانه
مربوط به تعهدی باشه؟ چون ننوشته 
تعهدیه یا نه

----------


## Mehdidb

> نمونه کارنامه های قبولی سایت گزینه
> دو که نوشته مثلا داروسازی روزانه ،
> شامل تعهدی هم میشه؟ 
> مثلا وقتی بزنی رتبه ۱۵۰۰ بهت داروسازی های روزانه 
> رو نشون بده ممکنه این کارنامه روزانه
> مربوط به تعهدی باشه؟ چون ننوشته 
> تعهدیه یا نه


 گزینه دو نمیدونم ولی قلمچی میزنه

----------


## salam55

> سلام دوستان... من تحقیق کردم درباره ی این رشته اما بازم کاملا متوجه نشدم...تعهدی یعنی تو طول زمان تعهدت استخدام دولت هستی و دولت ی مکان واسه کارت فراهم میکنه و بهت حقوق میده؟ یا اینکه یعنی یعنی صرفا تو محدوده ی تعیین شده باید کار کنی و وظیفه پیدا کردن شغل یا مثلا احداث داروخانه با خودمونه؟


سلام 
همون اولیه که گفتی . سه برابر مدت تحصیل باید تو جایی که تعیین میکنن کار کنی و اجازه کار در غیر جایی که برات تعیین شده نداری . برای رشته داروسازی فکر کنم داروخانه های بیمارستان در مناطق محروم باشه

----------


## bbehzad

اینا چون خرج تحصیلتو میدن بورس میشی ولی سه برابر طول تحصیل باید واسشون کارکنی درامدتم درحد کارمنده منتها هیچکس نمیدونه میتونی کار کنی یا نه چون مدرک بهت نمیدن ولی فکرکنم توهمون شهر بتونی کارکنی.

----------


## saeid_NRT

> سلام دوستان... من تحقیق کردم درباره ی این رشته اما بازم کاملا متوجه نشدم...تعهدی یعنی تو طول زمان تعهدت استخدام دولت هستی و دولت ی مکان واسه کارت فراهم میکنه و بهت حقوق میده؟ یا اینکه یعنی یعنی صرفا تو محدوده ی تعیین شده باید کار کنی و وظیفه پیدا کردن شغل یا مثلا احداث داروخانه با خودمونه؟


در مورد رشته های تعهدی تنها چیزی که احتمال زیاد داره اجرایی شدنشه. ولی چند و چون اجرایی شدنش معلوم نیس.
توصیه نمیشه در کل. مگر اینکه شرایطی که تچ دفتروه گفته و یه سری درد سرهای دیگه شو به جون بخری...

----------


## Mehdidb

> در مورد رشته های تعهدی تنها چیزی که احتمال زیاد داره اجرایی شدنشه. ولی چند و چون اجرایی شدنش معلوم نیس.
> توصیه نمیشه در کل. مگر اینکه شرایطی که تچ دفتروه گفته و یه سری درد سرهای دیگه شو به جون بخری...


من درامد فقط واسم مهمه . ب نظرت فیزیو بهتره یا دارو تعهدی؟

----------


## saeid_NRT

> من درامد فقط واسم مهمه . ب نظرت فیزیو بهتره یا دارو تعهدی؟


هر کدوم معایب و مزایای خودشونو دارن.
فیزیو دوره تحصیل کوتاه تری داره. کارش راحته. ازادی. ولی درامدش کمتره. 
دارو تعهدی قوانینش مشخص نیس. مشخص نیس شرایطت چجوری قراره باشه. بعد ازدواج معلوم نیس خودت و خانومت یه جا باشی یا نه. واسه دخترا هم یه سری مشکلات هست. در عوض اسم دکترداذی. شان اجتماعی بالاتری داری ( اینا گاها مهم تر از درامده مثلا شانسای بهتری واسه ازدواج داری و اینا) بعدشم تا ابد که قرار نیس که تعهدی باشی امتیاز جمع میکنی میتونی تو شهر داروخونه میزنی و پولتو در میاری. ولی بازم قوانین مشخص نیس میتونن اذیت کن بگن مثلا بر اساس جمعیت و فاصله از داروخونه مجاور و ... ممکنه واسه تعهد نذارن از کشور خارج شی یا تسهیلات ندن ( اینا بحثشون هستا ولی تایید نشدن)
در کل بین این دو من دارو تعهدیو انتخاب میکنم
منظورمم از توصیه نکردنش اینه که پردیس و ازاد بهتره.

----------


## shams12

> سلام دوستان... من تحقیق کردم درباره ی این رشته اما بازم کاملا متوجه نشدم...تعهدی یعنی تو طول زمان تعهدت استخدام دولت هستی و دولت ی مکان واسه کارت فراهم میکنه و بهت حقوق میده؟ یا اینکه یعنی یعنی صرفا تو محدوده ی تعیین شده باید کار کنی و وظیفه پیدا کردن شغل یا مثلا احداث داروخانه با خودمونه؟


به نظرم فیزیوتراپی بهتره چون تعهد تا اخر عمرت متعهدی بازم تحقیق کن و بپرس

----------


## Baloot

> من درامد فقط واسم مهمه . ب نظرت فیزیو بهتره یا دارو تعهدی؟


فیزیو از دکتر عمومی بیشتر درامد داره اگه سرمایه در حد یک ملیارد داری دارو بهتره ولی اگه نداری قطعا فیزیو که طرحم نداره 
یک رشته شیک و کم دردسر
البته این نظر منه ممکنه اشتباه باشه ببین خودت چی میخوای اینجا دنبال حرف بقیه نباش

----------


## parsa01

> فیزیو از دکتر عمومی بیشتر درامد داره اگه سرمایه در حد یک ملیارد داری دارو بهتره ولی اگه نداری قطعا فیزیو که طرحم نداره 
> یک رشته شیک و کم دردسر
> البته این نظر منه ممکنه اشتباه باشه ببین خودت چی میخوای اینجا دنبال حرف بقیه نباش


سلام دوست عزیز فیزیو بین 2.5 تا 8 تومن در امد داره که اگه بتونن جداگونه مطب بزنن و واس خودشون باشه و حتی گسترش بدن قطعا در امدش بیشتر هم هست اما میانگین بچه های فیزیو تراپی که من شنیدم ( فیزیو تهران ) میانگین 4-5 تومن درامد دارن که خوب پسرا درامدشون بیشتره بعضا چون ساعت کاری بیشتری هستن و... ولی باز هم میانگین دارو و پزشکی و دندون از فیزیو بهتره ، دارو میانگین تو کلان شهرا 9-10 تومن درامد دارن ، عمومی هم حداقل 7-8 تومن در میارن که تو نقاط محروم به عدد 15 تومن هم میرسه

----------


## Baloot

> سلام دوست عزیز فیزیو بین 2.5 تا 8 تومن در امد داره که اگه بتونن جداگونه مطب بزنن و واس خودشون باشه و حتی گسترش بدن قطعا در امدش بیشتر هم هست اما میانگین بچه های فیزیو تراپی که من شنیدم ( فیزیو تهران ) میانگین 4-5 تومن درامد دارن که خوب پسرا درامدشون بیشتره بعضا چون ساعت کاری بیشتری هستن و... ولی باز هم میانگین دارو و پزشکی و دندون از فیزیو بهتره ، دارو میانگین تو کلان شهرا 9-10 تومن درامد دارن ، عمومی هم حداقل 7-8 تومن در میارن که تو نقاط محروم به عدد 15 تومن هم میرسه


این مال زمانیه که برای خودشون کار نکنن 
شما داروسازی قبول شو 1 ملیارد سرمایه گذاری بکن  تو شهر های زیر 500 هزار نفر اگر ماهی کمتر از 30 تومن داشتی هر چی دوست داری بگو
این رشته ها در امشدون واضح نیست و سقف و کف نداره بستگی به زرنگی فرد داره چون اصلا یک سری زشته فنی هستن تو تجربی ....

----------


## parsa01

> این مال زمانیه که برای خودشون کار نکنن 
> شما داروسازی قبول شو 1 ملیارد سرمایه گذاری بکن  تو شهر های زیر 500 هزار نفر اگر ماهی کمتر از 30 تومن داشتی هر چی دوست داری بگو
> این رشته ها در امشدون واضح نیست و سقف و کف نداره بستگی به زرنگی فرد داره چون اصلا یک سری زشته فنی هستن تو تجربی ....


بله درسته ولی این موارد خاص هست چون داروخونه زدن خیلی سخته و چندین سال باید امتیاز جمع کنی و پول خوبی هم میخواد ، پزشک عمومی ، فیزیو تراپ ، شنوایی شناس ، بینایی سنج و کارشناس تغذیه هم میتونن با زدن مطب و ... ماهی 40-50 بعضی جاها در بیارن ، اما حالت معمولی و نرمال فیزیوتراپ ها میانگینشون از سه رشته اصلی کمتره ، موفق باشید :Yahoo (105):

----------


## bbehzad

> بله درسته ولی این موارد خاص هست چون داروخونه زدن خیلی سخته و چندین سال باید امتیاز جمع کنی و پول خوبی هم میخواد ، پزشک عمومی ، فیزیو تراپ ، شنوایی شناس ، بینایی سنج و کارشناس تغذیه هم میتونن با زدن مطب و ... ماهی 40-50 بعضی جاها در بیارن ، اما حالت معمولی و نرمال فیزیوتراپ ها میانگینشون از سه رشته اصلی کمتره ، موفق باشید


40 50 میلیون.رقمای کلان میگید.

----------


## bbehzad

رقابت تو همه چی سنگین شده.باید خیلی نخبه باشی تا درامد بالای 20تومن دربیاری.پزشکی دارو دندون فقط چندسطح از افراد متوسط بالاترن.شما اون یک درصدیارو نبین.

----------


## parsa01

> رقابت تو همه چی سنگین شده.باید خیلی نخبه باشی تا درامد بالای 20تومن دربیاری.پزشکی دارو دندون فقط چندسطح از افراد متوسط بالاترن.شما اون یک درصدیارو نبین.


بله داداش من در جواب دوستمون که گفت اگه داروخونه بزنی درامد خیلی بالا داری گفتم ، بله اینا 2-3 درصد هم نیستن هرچن تو پزشک عمومی افراد زیادی 10-20 تومن میگیرن ، مابقی رشته ها که گفتم مثل فیزیو تراپی و شنوایی سنجی و بینایی هم میتونن کلینیک مستقل بزنن که بعضیاشون درامد بالایی دارن مثلا من میشناسم فیزیو تراپی رو که بالای 40-50 درامد داره وحتی شنوایی شناس که از فروش سمعک سود خیلی بالایی کسب میکنه

----------

